# Sigma Tachos im Raum Frankfurt:



## Dr. Faust (17. April 2007)

Ich verlinke hier mal einen Beitrag, von dem es gerade ab Seite 7 sehr interessant für unsere Region sein dürfte. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3618617&posted=1#post3618617


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

also ist das hier:



> Neues Digitales Übertragungssystem
> 
> Digital Transmission System
> - 2-Kanal Funkübertragung (km/h und Trittfrequenz) 100% digital, codiert und ohne Datenverlust.
> ...



irgendwie hinfällig. ich kann mir allerdings beim besten willen nicht vorstellen, was wir frankfurter an elektrosmog haben was woanders fehlt. da müßte man ja theoretisch schon kopfschmerzen bekommen wenn man in unmittelbarer nähe der "störquelle" steht wenn die bis in den taunus reicht.

ich hab den gesamten fred jetzt nicht gelesen, was sagen denn die anderen user??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (17. April 2007)

Das Problem gibt es wohl nur hier in der Region.
Das eigentlich Schlimme ist aber, dass Sigma davon seit 2006 weiß und den neuen Tacho trotzdem so raus gibt. Ich finde es unglaublich und es spricht leider auch nicht für die Qualitätsicherung und Produktentwicklung der Firma. 
Es ist ja wohl nicht so ein Akt, eine störende Frequenz ausfindig zu machen und seinen Produkten eine andere zu verpassen, bzw. die Kunden ordentlich zu informieren.


----------



## Maggo (17. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Das Problem gibt es wohl nur hier in der Region.
> Das eigentlich Schlimme ist aber, dass Sigma davon seit 2006 weiß und den neuen Tacho trotzdem so raus gibt. Ich finde es unglaublich und es spricht leider auch nicht für die Qualitätsicherung und Produktentwicklung der Firma.
> Es ist ja wohl nicht so ein Akt, eine störende Frequenz ausfindig zu machen und seinen Produkten eine andere zu verpassen, bzw. die Kunden ordentlich zu informieren.



alternative trägerfrequenzen bietet jedes billige ferngesteuerte auto und ähnliche technisch anspruchslose gerätschaften schon seit jahren.  

bin mal gespannt wie das weitergeht, ich habe zwar nicht vor mir so ein teil zu kaufen aber interessieren tuts mich trotzdem. in deinem fall heißt das ja dann hoffentlich gerät zum händler zurückbringen udn was anderes aussuchen oder gibts da schwierigkeiten?


----------



## arkonis (17. April 2007)

liegt das nicht an dem Sender für die Uhrzeit? Der sendet hier in Frankfurt auf unteren Frequenzen mit einer sehr hohen Sendeleistung.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. April 2007)

Klar kann ich das Ding zurück geben, aber ich hätte es lieber benutzt. Jetzt wird es halt ein hundert Euro teurer Polar (oder Hac).
Und ich habe seit Januar darauf gewartet. Es geht hier auch weniger um mein Pech, als um die Art von Sigma, seine Kunden hinters Licht zu führen und halbentwickelte Dinge zu verkaufen.
Naja, ich geh jetzt den Taunus befahren und schau mal, wie weit der Tacho sagt, dass ich war.


----------



## Dr. Faust (17. April 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> liegt das nicht an dem Sender für die Uhrzeit? Der sendet hier in Frankfurt auf unteren Frequenzen mit einer sehr hohen Sendeleistung.



Mail das doch mal an Sigma oder 06321-9120-118.


----------



## wissefux (17. April 2007)

vielleicht sollte ich doch mal die al kaida europa funkstation so langsam stilllegen ...


----------



## Matthias (17. April 2007)

hi,

leider hab ich bei sigma keine Frequenzangabe gefunden. 
bisher: 5,2 kHz für den Puls und 121 kHz Sensor.
 Beim HAC5 digital 468 MHz.
Der Zeitzeichensender den Arkonis meint  (Mainflingen)  hat 77,5 kHz
Al kaida hat auf abhörsichere Rauchzeichen umgestellt.
Nichts geht über Analog, hab mit dem HAC4 schon Polar-Brustgurte und andere Billig-Brustgurte eingesetzt, nur neben Bahnlinien gibts da Probleme.
Laut Anleitung soll es bei Sigma eine Anzeige "To many signals" geben, was sagt die?

cu
Matthias


----------



## arkonis (18. April 2007)

Matthias schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> leider hab ich bei sigma keine Frequenzangabe gefunden.
> bisher: 5,2 kHz für den Puls und 121 kHz Sensor.
> ...




ok, aber es gibt auch weiter Dienste die in Mainflingen betrieben werden und funken so in dem Bereich von diesem Sigma (77-150 kHz) für Langwelle in Bodenwelle, für die steuerung der Strassenlaternen als Beispiel. Vielleicht finde ich noch einen link für die Frequenzen. Aber eine andere Störungsquelle ist in Frankfurt kaum möglich


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

also bisher habe ich mit dem sigma kundendienst beste erfahrungen gemacht. wann immer ein problem auftrat (bei mir mit mirage und cuberider) haben die sehr schnell und kostenfrei ersatz geliefert, zum teil auch gleich ersatz für den ersatz  

wäre natürlich wesentlich besser, wenn man einen kundendienst erst gar nicht bräuchte, keine frage ! aber sigma ist da anscheinend echt um kundenzufriedenheit bemüht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fUEL (18. April 2007)

wissefux schrieb:


> also bisher habe ich mit dem sigma kundendienst beste erfahrungen gemacht. wann immer ein problem auftrat (bei mir mit mirage und cuberider) haben die sehr schnell und kostenfrei ersatz geliefert, zum teil auch gleich ersatz für den ersatz
> 
> wäre natürlich wesentlich besser, wenn man einen kundendienst erst gar nicht bräuchte, keine frage ! aber sigma ist da anscheinend echt um kundenzufriedenheit bemüht


 
Ersatz für den ersatz??? Haben die so viel Vertrauen in ihre Produkte?? Aua!


----------



## wissefux (18. April 2007)

fUEL schrieb:


> Ersatz für den ersatz??? Haben die so viel Vertrauen in ihre Produkte?? Aua!



da ging es um den halter des cuberider rücklicgts. die haben mir 3 kostenlos geschickt  (hatte mir nach dem ersten halterungsdefekt einfach einen neuen cuberider gekauft, beim zweiten bruch hatte ich keinen bock mehr ...)

das ding sollte man nicht unnötig an einem hardtail im gelände angebracht haben. also solange man es nicht anmachen muß. die erschütterungen bringen das stück plastik schnell zum brechen und der cuberider ist weg ...


----------



## sremsret (18. April 2007)

Wir haben ebenfalls schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Sigma Drahtlossendern gemacht und haben darauf reagiert, indem wir unseren Kunden jetzt VDO, Ciclosport oder Polar anbieten. Die funktionieren in der Regel. Bike Rite www.bikerite.de


----------



## hotzen (1. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mal eine Art Karte gemacht, wo Leute Störungen melden. 

Karte mit Sigma DTS Störungen
Ich bin ja gespannt, was da heute die Leute von "Rund um den Henniger Turm" sagen. Ich hatte heue dem Tacho zur Folge einen Schnitt von 62,19km/h. Tour de France ich komme.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Mai 2007)

Ganz hervorragend!
Stichwort Henninger: CSC wird von Sigma gesponsort. Wie haben die das denn während des Rennens gemacht?


----------



## hotzen (2. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Ganz hervorragend!
> Stichwort Henninger: CSC wird von Sigma gesponsort. Wie haben die das denn während des Rennens gemacht?


Keine Ahnung. Ironman wird auch lustig. Ich habe mal dem Veranstalter geschrieben. Aber ob die da ernst nehmen.

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Mai 2007)

Aber was soll denn ein lokaler Veranstalter da machen? Wenn Sigma seine Produkte nicht ordentlich entwickelt kann doch der Ironman nichts dafür.
Aber ich habe es mir ja nicht nehmen lassen und mal Sigma angeschrieben, wie CSC das Henninger Rennen bestritten hat, aber natürlich keine Antwort bekommen, obwohl der Kundenservice sonst schon recht flott ist.
Ansonsten muss man wohl leider sagen: Im Großraum Frankfurt einfach keine Sigma DTS Geräte benutzen. Alle anderen funktionieren einwandfrei.


----------



## hotzen (3. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Aber was soll denn ein lokaler Veranstalter da machen? Wenn Sigma seine Produkte nicht ordentlich entwickelt kann doch der Ironman nichts dafür.


Warnhinweise, so weit sie ihm technisch möglich sind. Also in Bestätigungsschreiben ab sofort ein zwei Sätze hinzufügen. etc.

Sigma hat mir auch nicht mehr geantwortet, als ich ich explizit gefragt habe, wie  sie ihre Werbung mit der Wirklichkeit in Einklang bringen und ein paar Meßergebnisse dazugelegt habe.

Stephan


----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Mai 2007)

Gut, ich denke, das überschreitet sowohl die Aufgaben als auch das evt. legale Betätigungsfeld eines Veranstalters. Die haben schon genug zu tun. Eher ist hier der Hersteller in der großen moralischen Verantwortung zu retten, was zu retten ist.


----------



## KillerN (3. Mai 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> keine Sigma DTS Geräte benutzen


Diese Erfahrung habe ich schon im vergangenen Jahr gemacht und auch hier im Forum gepostet.(Klick) Hatte mehrere DTS und keins funktionierte. 

Das Ding zieht zwar schick aus, man sollte dann aber lieber zum Kabelgebundenen oder wesentlich teureren HAC greifen.

Grüße
Jens

P.S.: Das mit dem fehlenden Knickschutz am NiPack ist mir auch aufgefallen, nachdem man die einzelnen Drähte aus dem Kabelmantel quellen sah.


----------



## Dr. Faust (4. Mai 2007)

Hallo Sportskamerad Jens,
ich hatte Deine Wehklagen beim Tachokauf auch noch im Ohr, aber da die Fehlerquelle ja nie geklärt wurde, hatte ich bestes gehofft. Deiner hätte ja auch aus sonstwas für Gründen nicht funktionieren können. Nun gut, das wäre ja jetzt klar.
Und generell ist der Sigma schon toll, ich bin ihn ja auch mal Frankfurt-fern gefahren und da ist er sein kleines Geld auch wert. Jetzt fahre ich einen Polar S Klasse und der ist auch toll. Für bald 130  mehr (inklusive Sets für zwei Räder)...
Aber was ich von Sigma Beleuchtung halte, weißt Du ja am besten. Du warst ja dabei, als ich die Überreste meiner letzten zerschellten Mirage wutschnaubend in den Wald geworfen habe. (An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich auch gleich für diese ökologische Unverschämtheit entschuldigen. So was darf nicht passieren. Allerdings darf auch nicht pro Saison eine Lampe drauf gehen). Den Akku hast Du ja dann an Dich genommen. Und dickes Lob an www.hopetech.com .


----------

